# whats the best tiller extension?



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

i've just about decided on the 20hp suzuki.

tiller is next


----------



## Low tide micro skiff (Mar 14, 2017)

I have a tiller extension for sale if interested


----------



## Gordon Johnson (Jan 13, 2017)

I love my Carbon Marine on my zuk 25.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

I looked up carbon fiber but you have to know the tiller diameter. 

I haven't bought the motor yet.


----------



## Gordon Johnson (Jan 13, 2017)

Mine came with the boat. Perhaps someone on here can steer you to the right size.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Carbon marine.


----------



## sirvenjose (Jan 9, 2013)

Low tide micro skiff said:


> I have a tiller extension for sale if interested


How much? and what brand? Where are you located?


----------



## Low tide micro skiff (Mar 14, 2017)

The tiller extension is made by Bob from strong arm who owns the company skifftec. He custom made this tiller extension for my boat but I don't need it. I'm located in South Florida. I'm asking $105.


----------



## Low tide micro skiff (Mar 14, 2017)

If you know who Bob is from skifftec you know that he builds great products.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

PVC Pipe, size pipe to tiller handle diameter, saw slot for clearance, attach with hose clamps. Dress up ends with cord wrapping or tape. Save yourself lots of money vs high tech.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> PVC Pipe, size pipe to tiller handle diameter, saw slot for clearance, attach with hose clamps. Dress up ends with cord wrapping or tape. Save yourself lots of money vs high tech.


There is no comparison between a carbon marine tiller extension and a piece of pvc I have ran both and the carbon marine is some of the best money I have spent.


----------



## Action Johnson (Feb 4, 2016)

I have a carbon marine and love it


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Backcountry 16 said:


> There is no comparison between a carbon marine tiller extension and a piece of pvc I have ran both and the carbon marine is some of the best money I have spent.


By the way I have the CMTiller extension as well, all the talk on the site to pinch penny's when ever you can sort of leads to the PVC upgrade.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> By the way I have the CMTiller extension as well, all the talk on the site to pinch penny's when ever you can sort of leads to the PVC upgrade.


I stopped worrying about that when I picked up a fly rod fishing is expensive that's just the way it is.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Order one from Strongarm. You'll get it right before you get your next boat.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

I made one out of a piece of aluminum bullfloat handle a few years ago. It was sweet. It went with my gheenoe though. 
I miss it.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Backcountry 16 said:


> I stopped worrying about that when I picked up a fly rod fishing is expensive that's just the way it is.


Wow, you might try sizing a proper diameter pvc pipe with hose clamps if you are on a very tight budget. Currently I have the Carbon Marine and it is nice. Either will do the job, one is a little less fancy.


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

Anytide makes custom extensions at a great price. They're PVC but much better than what you would throw together on your own. Comes with a handle and is custom fit to your engine.


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

DuckNut said:


> Order one from Strongarm. You'll get it right before you get your next boat.



you can say that twice ! NEVER do business with bob reeves ! you're asking for trouble !

inshore marine products makes a nice product,anytide,mr pat,he also makes a good product


steer clear ! far away from anything bob reeves is attached to,odds are,you will NEVER receive a product,AFTER you've paid for it !!

can't stress that enough ! that's based upon MY experience !


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

Low tide micro skiff said:


> If you know who Bob is from skifftec you know that he builds great products.



if you're talking about bob reeves,who had strongarm marine - you're missing a few important facts !

bob,he didn't build anything - he took everything to a welding shop,one of a few he dealt with - bob didn't know how to weld,had no shop either !
later on,bob actually bought a welding set up and was taught how to weld - but...he burned his bridges everywhere,by taking orders,along with payment and NEVER delivering products ! the stories he had to say,making excuses - these were quite amusing !

the guy is bad news ! I wouldn't go ANYWHERE near him along with ANY company he's attached to - it's asking for trouble !




side note:

i'm confident bob reeves has quite a few cheerleaders on this site - he had quite a few prior
there were a few discussions about strongarm marine,and a few people were actually banned,for telling their experience,dealing with bob reeves.
it may "sound" like I hold a grudge against him - truth is,if you order a product from someone,pay for that product and get NOTHING but excuses,after waiting for 2 months, quite a few phone calls,after waiting for that 2 months,including one,where he was actually going into a welding shop,to have products made,products he advertised as making himself...excuses,heart condition / his real job,ETC...
I did get a refund,after about 5 months,and only after he was visited by law enforcement...


anyone really want to do business with someone like that ?? I know I wouldn't ! bob,he "talked a good game" - however,he was unable to back ANY of that up - had a web site,"pro staff" - all what I refer to as "the art of deception"

let the cheer leaders begin - glad I saved the emails....
let the banning begin too...



looks like "skifftec.com" is a dead link.....wonder why ???


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Low tide micro skiff said:


> If you know who Bob is from skifftec you know that he builds great products.


Obviously you don't know "Bob" or you are a shill?


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Wow. 
Didn't mean to open a can of worms. 

I spoke with the guy at carbon marine yesterday. He was very helpful and helped me complete my order. 

I'll be looking to buy one of his push poles soon .


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

If you're asking about which is the "best" tiller extension,
it is the one ECC used to make (don't think they do any more?) with machined aluminum and a piece of push pole in the middle. The end had an off push button for merc tillers.
I have one on my skiff. 

Probably difficult to find one, but they are superior (in my humble fishy chat room opinion) to anything currently on the market.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I had him make me a grab bar. It's decent, not spectacular and it took 2 months with about 12 phone calls. Not again.


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

devrep said:


> I had him make me a grab bar. It's decent, not spectacular and it took 2 months with about 12 phone calls. Not again.



you should be glad you actually got what you ordered and paid for....


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Pat is a great guy his "Tuff tiller" is decent 

I make my own tiller extension Spears made a special run of bell adapters for me they look great

I had a couple of Bob's early products , they were decent
I think he went wrong depending on others that could not deliver so therefore he could not deliver ...

I have the same problem can't find qualified part time help so I have to turn down projects that would be profitable :-( !!!


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> I spoke with the guy at carbon marine yesterday. He was very helpful and helped me complete my order.


You will be happy with the Carbon Marine tiller. I ran one on my last skiff and loved it. If you have some fiberglass skills, a little free time, and a broken push pole laying around you can make a really nice one but it's hardly worth the effort when CM cranks them out pretty fast.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

These guys seem to have it going on

Scott and Dave keep things on track ...

http://www.inshoremarineproducts.net/

Carbon just feels too light in my hands , And I have one , but don't use it ... Joe actually made it ;-) (Not 4 Sale)


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)




----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

The above IS inshore's product


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2017)

noeettica said:


> These guys seem to have it going on
> 
> Scott and Dave keep things on track ...
> 
> ...


Hey Dave any update on this website it seems like it's down .


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I sent you a PM ..


----------



## Tommysmicroskiff (Jan 19, 2012)

Good news ! Timmy Franklin from Inshore marine is still 
building products !!! I will try to get some info up ...

He can do anything they did !!!

(772) 708-5898 

_"You can try to crush dreams but the Talented WILL rise up like a Phoenix !!!

I can see Jim Jones and and his Kool Aide !!!"_


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

Go with tuff tiller from Anytide.com. Great product at fantastic price, great customer service and local.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

::stirs pot::


----------



## SlowPoke (Oct 29, 2017)

I have been using a piece of pvc with hose clamps on my crab skiff for many years.. Heavily worked and still going strong. I've used other commercial tiller extension products, even one with a knuckle. I still prefer the simple PVC pipe. I cut 4 slots approx 6" long from the end.. Helps slide it over the tiller handle so u can clamp it down


----------

